# Reading > Who Said That? >  Let my life follow it!

## pclover16

 Life is a box of chocolate, you will never know what youre gonna get. Anyone who has ever seen the Oscar-winning film  Forrest Gump will remember that quotation in mind. In fact, all events related to the heros life occurs in that way. So does my life.

Because life is full of mysteries, you never foresee them. The only way to swallow your life chocolate piece is readiness. You sometimes overcome difficulties and also sometimes experience happy feelings. This rule creates the attraction of life as well as its challenges. Fate decides your life at times, so you dont have choice. Therefore, lets win your fate with all strength and perseverance. 

At this time I must face the biggest difficulty in my life. Every day is a hell with no smile and pain. Now I have two paths. The first is to take suicide and the the other is to live in torture. I wish I coud live in joy and happiness as old times. Nevertheless, its one bitter piece for me. I desire to exchange my disease for any other kinds of diseases. In conclusion, I have no right to refrain from it. However, I have right to conquer it. My choice is to go on with my disease. Those deep words always echo through my heart when I paint a bright prospect.

----------


## Mike Field

I haven't seen "Forest Gump" so don't particularly relate to your quote.

But I certainly relate to your situation. My middle daughter suffered for a decade from schizophrenic symptoms, and while she faced several times the same choice you have she always made the decision to keep going. She is now recovered and is living a happy and fulfilling life.

I wish you the same.

----------


## pclover16

> I haven't seen "Forest Gump" so don't particularly relate to your quote.
> 
> But I certainly relate to your situation. My middle daughter suffered for a decade from schizophrenic symptoms, and while she faced several times the same choice you have she always made the decision to keep going. She is now recovered and is living a happy and fulfilling life.
> 
> I wish you the same.


Thank you very much. I haven't got out of it now, which makes me more disappointed day by day. However, I hope that God will give me another chance to enjoy this life some day.

----------

